# 1982 DMC 1450 - Restofab project by Nikson



## Nikson

I guess its that time of the "life" once again.  I'm in process of finishing up the interior, should be ready for the Cats Meow Jamboree at the Mt. Hood's Timberline.

Anyways - life's taking a bit of turn, where I got to move down south to Sacramento  Lake Tahoe not too far, but life will be in  this type of status for a bit, and I would hate to just keep the cat stored in Oregon.

To make the story short - the cat is UP FOR SALE to the highest/fastest bidder - no promises made, first come - first served unless a lump sum deposit is made 

I've been asked by few on how much I would like to sell it for and I do not have that number at this time - lets put it this way - after all the labor since fall of 2014, I would like to get $75k for it, but we all know thats a bit high - at the same time those who done similar work could say thats not even too much... 

My "actual" cost (actual purchase & supplies) per receipts at this point $25k and thats not counting few lost receipts or ANY of the labor.

Will entertain all REASONABLE & GOOD offers.






Feel free to share this post, Cat is going to be listed on Craigslist shortly.

P.s. all the pictures are on my PICASA album, or in the build thread here on the forum.
P.s.s. LOWBOY trailer is included in the sale


----------



## DAVENET

You know, (sometimes) Kali has snow as well . . .

 And by the time you spend a year in the city, you will be itching to take road trips back to use it in the mountains.

 Looking forward to seeing it in a few days.


----------



## Nikson

DAVENET said:


> You know, (sometimes) Kali has snow as well . . .
> 
> And by the time you spend a year in the city, you will be itching to take road trips back to use it in the mountains.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it in a few days.



All in its own time...


----------



## Nikson

2 week bump...


----------



## Nikson

another 2 week bump...


----------



## rdynes01

Nice job on the Imp but 45K?


----------



## Nikson

rdynes01 said:


> Nice job on the Imp but 45K?



How philosophical do you want me to get with the answer?


----------



## rdynes01

No answer was asked for or needed. Like I said, you did a very nice job on the Super Imp and it is perhaps the best looking improvement to a Super Imp I have ever seen. My only comment was your asking price. Having re done 2 Imps myself I can attest to what it can cost, but what you have invested versus what you can hope to recoup at selling time can vary. I don't have a dog in this hunt so I truly hope you get your asking price out of it but I doubt it. In any event , best of luck to you.


----------



## Nikson

rdynes01 said:


> No answer was asked for or needed. Like I said, you did a very nice job on the Super Imp and it is perhaps the best looking improvement to a Super Imp I have ever seen. My only comment was your asking price. Having re done 2 Imps myself I can attest to what it can cost, but what you have invested versus what you can hope to recoup at selling time can vary. I don't have a dog in this hunt so I truly hope you get your asking price out of it but I doubt it. In any event , best of luck to you.



By no means am I trying to get into a "war" of some sort here throwing answers/questions each way, etc...

But you did ask - thus I answered - "Nice job on the Imp *but 45K?*"

IMHO, it should be $75, and you are correct - one can hope to get what he is asking...

from where I stand - its simple - everyone puts a different price on their cost of labor, some work for minimum wage at a gas station, while others get top dollar for some "simple" transaction.

One thing in my life that I was taught is to always put a high cost value to any man's labor and invested time into anything one makes, could it be a woven scarf or handcrafted patio furniture...

6 month of full-time work in my garage (considering extra time from help of others) - what do you put for reimbursement on man's hour wage?

This is ground up restofab, my hands gone literally through every bolt, nut, etc. on this machine... and its the ONLY one in the whole world like this.

Being that we live in the "free market" country, I think anyone has the right to put whatever price they would like on their "labor".

Why so many words - simply explaining WHY/WHAT brings me to the price I've set...

No pun intended

p.s. So I'm guessing you are the gent who emailed me with the offer last week.


----------



## rdynes01

Nikson, you make valid points and an argument was not my intent. Like I said you did a wonderful job on the snowcat and I hope you get what you want out of it but like you said the free market will dictate what it is sold for and I just thought 45K was out of line. I wish you the best of luck . Bob


----------



## rdynes01

By the way it wasn't me who emailed you. I am not in the market for a snowcat at the moment.


----------



## Tye one on

I've seen this machine in person, 45K is not out of line. I can't even imagine the hours that went into this machine. I was told that my tucker would take 40K to restore and I would still only have a machine that was new in 1965. Your machine is incredible, Cheers!


----------



## Nikson

rdynes01 said:


> By the way it wasn't me who emailed you. I am not in the market for a snowcat at the moment.



Had an email from a guy who had same things to say about "owing Imps" etc., offered me $20k... It sounded very similar to your comment., thus I thought it might of been you (I guess not)


----------



## Nikson

Tye one on said:


> I've seen this machine in person, 45K is not out of line. I can't even imagine the hours that went into this machine. I was told that my tucker would take 40K to restore and I would still only have a machine that was new in 1965. Your machine is incredible, Cheers!



it is what it is...  

I value "handcraft work/labor", and either get what I believe its worth, or just keep it... either way its a win-win situation way I see it...


----------



## jp11

It's sad that with most restorations, cars or snowcats.. The price seems to be much closer to the sum value of the parts.  Now maybe with airplanes, or classic cars, there is money to be made.  But I think that's for the larger outfits that really watch the money during the work.

I know that I spent and restored like I was going to keep it, I wasn't focused on the finished price (well, not till near the end anyway)  

I was fortunate to find a guy that was similar minded, who realized that I had done all the nuts and bolts stuff right, and he could just do the next phase (paint and interior) with fresh motivation.

Nikson-  I hope you find that right person to buy your cat at a price that lets you move onto your next project.  

JP


----------



## Nikson

jp11 said:


> It's sad that with most restorations, cars or snowcats.. The price seems to be much closer to the sum value of the parts.  Now maybe with airplanes, or classic cars, there is money to be made.  But I think that's for the larger outfits that really watch the money during the work.
> 
> I know that I spent and restored like I was going to keep it, I wasn't focused on the finished price (well, not till near the end anyway)
> 
> I was fortunate to find a guy that was similar minded, who realized that I had done all the nuts and bolts stuff right, and he could just do the next phase (paint and interior) with fresh motivation.
> 
> Nikson-  I hope you find that right person to buy your cat at a price that lets you move onto your next project.
> 
> JP



JP - all in its own time...  Patience is the virtue...


----------



## Nikson

Just another bump for an increased price... 

p.s. been suggested by few forum members now to increase the price rather than to lower it... If anyone is wondering - thats why... in any case... any good offer will bring it home.


----------



## Nikson

Another bump for a snowcat that can drift...  (folks on FB/Instagram will know what I'm talking about)  

Hope everyone is having a great summer!!!


----------



## Nikson

Bump...


----------



## Helmsman38

It was great to see your beautiful work at the Mt Hood Cats Meow Jamboree… Thats one nice cat. Who ever is lucky enough to buy it will certainly enjoy it. Its so easy to tow, about any SUV could tow that thing.


----------



## Nikson

Having extra time on hand, thinking for doing the rear cab,. would that be a good thing for a resale value?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

people hauling is a good thing, like what you did, restofabing your rig, it does increase the number buyers. go for it !!!


----------



## DAVENET

Snow season is upon us again- time to move this back up!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Snow season is upon us again- time to move this back up!


 it is time to make a deal !!!!!!!! and find a new home for a great machine


----------



## Helmsman38

Nice ride good build.. Famous cat  going to make someone very happy  fair price


----------



## Nikson

Pontoon Princess said:


> people hauling is a good thing, like what you did, restofabing your rig, it does increase the number buyers. go for it !!!





DAVENET said:


> Snow season is upon us again- time to move this back up!





Kristi KT7 said:


> Nice ride good build.. Famous cat  going to make someone very happy  fair price



everyone has "proper" advice...  

Hoping to see you all in Leavenworth, or at least in May at Timberline!!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Nick let me know if you hammer out a deal with Jim.


----------



## Nikson

Snowtrac Nome said:


> Nick let me know if you hammer out a deal with Jim.



DMC is still here, like I'm am... somewhere on this planet... LOL...

In case anyone still looking or knows someone else whos got the itch for it, winter is not too far away!

Hope everyone is having a great summer and enough $$$ to work on their dream projects!!!


----------



## Nikson

Gonna give this another bump before the season hits... 

Hope everyone is having a good summer!!!


----------



## Nikson




----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I would love to see that much snow some day again both the snow trac and 2100 need tracks rebuilt after last winter


----------



## Nikson

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I would love to see that much snow some day again both the snow trac and 2100 need tracks rebuilt after last winter



This winter is promising a lot of cold and much more snow, at least thats what I'm hearing...


----------



## Nikson

I've lowered the price to $30k OBO...


----------



## JimVT

bring it to McCall


----------



## Nikson

JimVT said:


> bring it to McCall



might just have to...


----------



## Nikson

Seems like I got a bite through Craigslist., possibly getting a downpayment on it tomorrow...


----------



## JimVT

alright!!   

this is on my bucket list
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/snw/5817296035.html


----------



## Pontoon Princess

FABULOUS,

does this mean you be buying a TUCKER SNO-CAT?


----------



## sno-drifter

Nikson said:


> Seems like I got a bite through Craigslist., possibly getting a downpayment on it tomorrow...



We are all holding our frosty breathe for you, best of luck with it.


----------



## Nikson

sno-drifter said:


> We are all holding our frosty breathe for you, best of luck with it.



He sure is slow., I guess time will show...


----------



## Nikson

Pontoon Princess said:


> FABULOUS,
> 
> does this mean you be buying a TUCKER SNO-CAT?



Still waiting on the info on that unit from the expedition, cant get those guys to reply to me although wrote to them many times.

Sno-cat, its all possible.


----------



## Nikson

Deposit on hand, buyer promised to pick it up by end of November.

I guess its time to shop for the next one, or...

Hope all are having a good fall!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

FABULOUS, hope to see ya on the sno soon!!!


----------



## sno-drifter

Just think Bud, four tracks should be two times the fun of two. Glad you got what you wanted.


----------



## Nikson

sno-drifter said:


> Just think Bud, four tracks should be two times the fun of two. Glad you got what you wanted.



Something to consider for sure...


----------



## Helmsman38

Nikson said:


> Deposit on hand, buyer promised to pick it up by end of November.
> 
> I guess its time to shop for the next one, or...
> 
> Hope all are having a good fall!!!



Sweet looking forward to your next project


----------



## Nikson

Kristi KT7 said:


> Sweet looking forward to your next project



Most likely it will be a 4 wheel one, rather than 2 tracks... but never know...


----------



## turbinator62

Glad to hear you sold it. Now you can move on to the next project. Guys like us need to keep busy. Finishing a project is almost anticlimatic. Can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## Nikson

turbinator62 said:


> Glad to hear you sold it. Now you can move on to the next project. Guys like us need to keep busy. Finishing a project is almost anticlimatic. Can't wait to see what you do next.



I can only agree with you as far as having to keep busy.

Having the "emptyness" of any project for over 2 years now, I've become a person I dont like  sitting around home, just bumming around.

I would like to explore Cali a little more year round, so my next build will most likely be a 4x4 of some sort that I can use even in a deep snow, so time will show once I find what fits my criteria along with the budget.

Cheers!


----------



## akmountaineer

Just ran across this one on CL. It could be a good candidate for your next project. It's even pre disassembled .

http://reno.craigslist.org/snw/5851357762.html


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you could build it into the lost space machine, FYI, it has been done once, have talked with the folks that did the build, very nicely done, anyway, and or, with your ideas and creativity, very sure you will do something really really really KEWL


----------



## Nikson

It would be a project for sure...


----------



## Nikson

Off she went today to a new home... 

New owner seems to have his head on straight, I believe cat will have a great place to live out its "new" life, as well as someone who'll take good care of it.

Mountain Cabin access cat, thats a way to retire...  

P.s. if anyone interested in having a cat re-done in a similar manner, feel free to hit me up, have had few people ask on a possibility.  On an agreed quote, I could do restoration/fabrication if needed, have a good shop area now days in Sac with right tools for the job... (and some experience now too)

Hope everyone is having a good Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## sno-drifter

And a Happy Thanksgiving to you too. I am so pleased that you found the right person to care and feed your cat. You are the right person to do a custom job.


----------



## Nikson

sno-drifter said:


> And a Happy Thanksgiving to you too. I am so pleased that you found the right person to care and feed your cat. You are the right person to do a custom job.



Thanks Scott for kind words of support!  

It will all be great!


----------

